# my collections



## microbuss

here are a few cars just to start out since I new here


----------



## Magic

Looks like you're going to be hauling a lot of hot dogs. 

Magic


----------



## Cycleops

Yes, you need a few bread roll cars to go with that.


----------



## microbuss

Cycleops said:


> Yes, you need a few bread roll cars to go with that.


yes but I ain't got the Wonder grain hopper car yet


----------



## Big Ed

Hello, if you want try this,


Go back and click edit, 
then click advanced edit, 
then go up to the paper clip and click on it, 
then click insert all.
(if you only uploaded one picture just click on the link you will see)

The pictures will show as pictures instead of a clickable link.
Easier for all to look at. Especially if the thread gets long.

You only have a little time to edit them............Try it if you want to.

Now...I got to go and eat a hot dog.


----------



## Big Ed

Cool, I never knew that they made an HO giraffe operating car.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## microbuss

yeah Traded the Lionel Accesories magazine for it
kool I got it Thanks


----------



## microbuss

Life-Like








Model Power by Playart








unknown maker of promo car but do need doors for it 








A rare(?) Tyco pipe/crawler flatcar in GREEN! 








Paid $80 at a train show last year for this hard to find Varney Aerotrain 
I was stopped alot from people who wanted to see it 







Will get a better pic soon as pic was taken in VGA mode


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

When you get those hot dogs to the destination, I'll have a pickup car waiting for them.


----------



## microbuss

OR you could tow the cars with that LOL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm afraid it has no towing capability, it does manage to get around the layout on it's own power.


----------



## microbuss

set from AHM Possibly the last set before going bankrupt 








this is MOST of my locos :laugh:








AHM SF MUNI LRV 
Yes I really did pay that hehe








Tyco Need to find the rest of the set 








ALL of the DC comic cars by Tyco 
Shazam aka Capt Marvel 








If I'm loading pix too big I'm sorry


----------



## Fire21

In your photo of all your locos sitting on the grass...the 4-4-0 in the box at the bottom of the picture...I assume it does't run? The linkage rods are just not in the right positions to allow the wheels to turn, right?


----------



## microbuss

Fire21 said:


> In your photo of all your locos sitting on the grass...the 4-4-0 in the box at the bottom of the picture...I assume it does't run? The linkage rods are just not in the right positions to allow the wheels to turn, right?


it did when I tested it & that happened a minute after 
I got the parts to fix it


----------



## Big Ed

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## microbuss

big ed said:


> :smilie_daumenpos:
> View attachment 44938
> 
> View attachment 44946


GIMMIES!!


----------



## Big Ed

microbuss said:


> GIMMIES!!


By your picture it looks like I am missing a car?
I wonder if it is in a box somewhere in my dungeon?

Is the one your showing from the 50's?
If so take care of that box, I would bet that there are not many around.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have the O-gauge Aerotrain from MTH, it gets lots of looks at our modular shows. Most people that see it think it's a fantasy train, only a handful actually realize it was a real prototype.


----------



## microbuss

big ed said:


> By your picture it looks like I am missing a car?
> I wonder if it is in a box somewhere in my dungeon?
> 
> Is the one your showing from the 50's?
> If so take care of that box, I would bet that there are not many around.


Could be from the 60s Will do research on it sometime
The seller said I might get $125 or so on Ebay 
I want at least 2-3 more cars for mine 

Bachmann Spectrum GP30 
This is #844 & the reason UP 4-8-4 #844 became #8444
Diesel still exists at Nevada State Railroad Museum in Boulder City, Nevada
Ironically there is a SD70ACe with #8444 on it Do want that one too 








Tyco Durango in front of a familiar station 








The box the Aerotrain came in 








N&W Bicentennial unit dummy 
Still exists too!


----------



## microbuss

Tyco & AHM cars







Warp's Plastic still exists! 
As does his village museum in Minden, Nebraska

2 Marx boxcars


----------



## Cycleops

gunrunnerjohn said:


> When you get those hot dogs to the destination, I'll have a pickup car waiting for them.


I do like that!


----------



## Cycleops

microbuss said:


> Tyco & AHM cars
> View attachment 45513
> 
> Warp's Plastic still exists!
> As does his village museum in Minden, Nebraska
> 
> 2 Marx boxcars
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I'd be interested to know what your criteria is for collecting these cars.


----------



## microbuss

Cycleops said:


> microbuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyco & AHM cars
> I'd be interested to know what your criteria is for collecting these cars.
> 
> 
> 
> the Marx or which ones?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cycleops

microbuss said:


> Cycleops said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Marx or which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> All or any.
Click to expand...


----------



## microbuss

Cycleops said:


> All or any.


well I likes the billboard types myself 
Still looking for a few

Course I wants to do the AmRoad passenger train in HO hehe


----------



## microbuss

Tyco A-Team set! Missing flatcar








Athern Only paid $15 for this & 3 cars at a garage sale 
Has flywheels too








Bachmann SD 40-2 
UP shield is on this side only!








All 3 Bachmann Target cars! 








ExactRail boxcar ad car $6 I think 








Shamelessly stole this pic from another site hehe
Looking for the car tho 







Pretty sure its a rare car as it was a promo car given to Co-op dealers
I apologize in advance if that isn't allowed here


----------



## microbuss

Working on taking pix of more this week 
Any requests?


----------



## Big Ed

microbuss said:


> Working on taking pix of more this week
> Any requests?


String bikinis on the beach would be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

That's the first time I've seen the back of an aerotrain ... Cool!


----------



## microbuss

big ed said:


> String bikinis on the beach would be nice. :thumbsup:


:laugh:
I meant trains, you idiot XD


----------



## Big Ed

microbuss said:


> :laugh:
> I meant trains, you idiot XD


Oh, trains?
What happened to the other post? Someone must have posted an x rated string bikini picture?
The other day I had only a few minutes to look here so I didn't log in. But I saw a post with a picture link.
I think it was Cycleops that posted?

This should be legal?
If it was good for Grandpa, it should be good for here.


----------



## microbuss

nope I had that removed 
but thats a neat poster 
I likes 
Seen a few like that


----------



## microbuss

got a few more 
Took these yesterday when there was a lull in the rains 

Life-Like boxcar from the Campbell's set 








Tyco boxcar








Life-Like Doritos boxcar 







I LOVE cars like this! 
I almost have the entire set 

Bachmann moving truck with extra trailer








There is a Winter Storm Warning from 6pm Sat to 6pm Sun here
With 6" to 10" with locally higher amounts! 

What happened to Spring??
So I'll be stuck at home all day 
Atm its raining hard :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed

Around 80 here, but with 85% humidity.:smilie_daumenneg:

That Soup box car is long huh?

Requests?
No string bikinis allowed?

What are these three? (see the red arrow)


----------



## microbuss

oh Those are the Tyco Turbo Trains locos 
They used a race car chassis & magnets to go up the walls & thru loops 
I has a White set but I couldn't find it when I took the pic

I has a longer boxcar than that one! 
It goes to the Bachmann Auto-Train set 
& I didn't get the loco in the shot 
Looking for the chassis to one 
The original was a victim of Zinc Rot

Am surprised you didn't ask about the Lionel locos hehe


----------



## eljefe

Oh, the Tyco Super Turbo Train. I wanted one of those so bad when I was a kid!


----------



## microbuss

yeah thats the one I got from a garage sale 
I later sold the tracks but kept the loco & cars 
Only one I missing from the TTs is the freight train set grrrr 
the yellow TTs hade what the white one had but it also had a jump track 
Later Tyco did the TTs with slot car tracks with railroad tracks printed on 
Looking for those too 
the trains were PRR, Chessie System & Santa Fe 
http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/tycoelectricstrolleysturbos/id25.html
Oh I should mention I won that Super Turbo Train set years ago at a long closed local hobby store


----------



## microbuss

*Depot Days in Cheyenne, Wyoming!*

Was there today at show 

Here is what I got 







I get other stuff to besides trains 

844 in pieces!








Cab of Big Boy 4014 Also in pieces 








Will post more later 
TOO tired & hungry to post more


----------



## Fire21

What a fun day for you!! How did you find out about it? I would have loved to be there! Will they have one next year? Good to see some progress on 4014. Any idea how they're doing on it?...ahead of or behind schedule?


----------



## microbuss

Fire21 said:


> What a fun day for you!! How did you find out about it? I would have loved to be there! Will they have one next year? Good to see some progress on 4014. Any idea how they're doing on it?...ahead of or behind schedule?


Ah been going for a few years 
This was the 10th year 
They have tours of the roundhouse, Depot & model train shows 

http://www.cheyennedepotmuseum.org/depotdays here is info of what went on


----------



## Fire21

I was totally unaware of that museum and it's programs. Thanks for the info, and I'll look deeper into it.


----------



## microbuss

Fire21 said:


> I was totally unaware of that museum and it's programs. Thanks for the info, and I'll look deeper into it.


np live near Cheyenne?


----------



## Fire21

I'm in Gillette, about 4 hrs from Cheyenne.


----------



## microbuss

cool Was curious
Shoulda told you about this Friday as its a 2 day event hehe Sorry


----------



## Fire21

NP. Will keep it in mind for next year. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I lived in Lander for a few years in the late 50's, early 60's. It really is the wide open spaces, my wife couldn't believe it when we went back in the 80's for a visit.


----------



## microbuss

yeah the old CNW line that ended at Lander was torn out in 1972
which was odd since there was another railroad line about 20 miles or so to the SW
but I think CNW wanted to connect to it but UP said NO 
the CNW line is gone from Lander to Orin Jct, Wyoming 
Most is a rail-trail now but the bed you can still see in places


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Horrors, you mean Lander doesn't have rail service now? What's the world coming to?


----------



## Fire21

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I lived in Lander for a few years in the late 50's, early 60's. It really is the wide open spaces, my wife couldn't believe it when we went back in the 80's for a visit.


I spent some Air Force time in Maryland in the early 70s. I really enjoyed the trees and vegetation. But I love the wide openness of the west. My home is in the Powder River Basin coal region, and the only railroad here is BNSF, although UP runs coal south from this area. I love it when we go somewhere and I can see other lines.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Can you still drive 50 miles on the Interstate and not see a single car?


----------



## Fire21

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Can you still drive 50 miles on the Interstate and not see a single car?


Not anymore, John. I-80 is a MAJOR trucking route, and they are flowing through 24/7. I-25 and 90 carry a lot of traffic that wants to stay off I-80, and they are busy with oil and coal business traffic. Even the old farm-to-market roads have many times the vehicles they used to carry. It's a modern world...darnit!! hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Civilization has come to Wyoming, who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Fire21

Civil-ization came and went. Check this story:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=34688007

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=34688007

I saw still photos of it yesterday...lots of f-bombs spray painted on the walls.

The people who came to help clean it off deserve a ton of credit. God bless them for helping one of our military!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boggles the mind!  I'd so like to catch someone like that in the act! :lol_hitting:


----------



## Fire21

Yeah, and have a stray .45 in the pocket!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That might be too tempting...


----------



## microbuss

Fire21 said:


> Not anymore, John. I-80 is a MAJOR trucking route, and they are flowing through 24/7. I-25 and 90 carry a lot of traffic that wants to stay off I-80, and they are busy with oil and coal business traffic. Even the old farm-to-market roads have many times the vehicles they used to carry. It's a modern world...darnit!! hwell:


quite true 
I was just on it at 75 MPH & WOW you do sees alot of neat stuff on the road 
Driving, on flatbeds or auto carriers or the uber cool semi trucks 
Coal traffic & oil goes mostly by trains around here 
I did see blades & the bases for the windmills on trucks o.o 

Looky what we saw! 














Do not know what this 3 wheeled motorcycle(?)Batmobile is but the plate said California 

See these all the time around here 
Was prolly going to Alliance, Nebraska


----------



## microbuss

ok a couple old pics of the same cars with different colors, logos & markings 

Tycos








Model Power I think or Life-Like :dunno:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

These are advertised on TV all the time, but I forget the brand.


----------



## Fire21

I've seen TV ads for the single person 3-wheel cycle...the Spyder...but I've never seen anything about this 2-person side-by-side one.


----------



## highvoltage

gunrunnerjohn said:


> These are advertised on TV all the time, but I forget the brand.....


Polaris Slingshot: http://www.cycleworld.com/2014/07/2...rst-ride-three-wheeler-photos-specifications/


----------



## microbuss

ah thanks 
but I think for $20K or $24K I'd rather get a nice car


----------



## microbuss

*Happy 4th of July!!*

AHM NW dummy


----------

